# How do you add body to fruit wine.



## Segarram (Apr 18, 2013)

Can someone provide ideas or techniques on how to give fruit wine some body?


----------



## wineforfun (Apr 18, 2013)

I haven't done it yet, but read alot on here about adding banana or raisins in primary.


----------



## Tom (Apr 18, 2013)

If you didn't make it use raisins. some fruit wines can handle some oak. F-pac will help. Don't forget banana in the primary

What U making/made.


----------



## Segarram (Apr 18, 2013)

Tom said:


> If you didn't make it use raisins. some fruit wines can handle some oak. F-pac will help. Don't forget banana in the primary
> 
> What U making/made.



I'm making pineapple wine. I've been aging for 7 months now and thus far it tasted good but lacks body. It would be perfect if it had a little body.

Also making Black Cherry wine.


----------



## jswordy (Apr 18, 2013)

You can add body by increasing the fruit content at the beginning or choosing to use an all fruit/all juice approach.

You can add body in primary with raisins or bananas.

You can use chopped raisins in stabilized wine in secondary but they may change the flavor for better or worse.

You can add glycerin to the wine to promote body, prior to bottling. Glycerine can impart a sweet taste and/or heighten the sweetening effect of sugar.

You can promote body by adding sugar, but it will also sweeten the wine.

Interesting on the black cherry. Every one I have had, including my own experiment, turned out to taste like cough syrup.


----------



## Julie (Apr 18, 2013)

One of the things I notice when people say their fruit wines lack body is because normally they are not adding enough fruit at the beginning. If you are using Welch's or Old Orchard frozen concentrate from the grocery store add 4 to 5 cans per gallon.

For fresh fruit, no water to apple, pear or peach. Other fruits like elderberries or blackberries are very good at 4 to 5 pounds per gallon.

Also, like stated above add some bananas or raisins before fermentation.


----------



## Deezil (Apr 18, 2013)

jswordy said:


> Interesting on the black cherry. Every one I have had, including my own experiment, turned out to taste like cough syrup.



Let it age! 


Lots of good tips here; bananas, raisins, Julie is on the money with the different varieties and their amounts

If you have a finished fermentation, that is both dry & lacks body, some honey will add viscosity and sweetness.. Just be careful, honey is sweeter than white sugar


----------

